# Schatten einer Person soll nach hinten gehen



## nitrobesim (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute, ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich das formulieren soll:

Also, ich schneide ne Person aus und setz sie auf eine weiße Fläche und der Schatten soll künstlich nachbearbeitet werden, also so nach hinten und dann eben so klein. also soll sich auf dem boden absschattieren, you know?


----------



## layla (22. Juli 2004)

Also 1 Ebene deine Person von der Ebene machst eine kopie. Dann die Ebene mit strg+ klick anklicken dann hast eine Auswahl neue Ebene und die Auswahl mit schwarz füllen.
Dann Gaußerweichzeichner und dann kannst die Ebene Perspektivischverzerren.Im Buch Photoshop 7 Wow ist so ein Tutorial drinnen und auch mit Verlauf wo vorne dann heller ist und der Schatten nach hinten dunkler wird.


----------



## Fineas (22. Juli 2004)

Sofern die Person auf der Ebene schon freigestellt ist geht es auch einfach über die Ebeneneffkte. Der freigestellten Person einen Schlagschatten verpassen, dann mit rechter Maustaste (Windows) auf den Ebeneneffekt in der Ebenenpalette klicken und "Ebene erstellen" auswählen. Was eben noch ein Effekt war ist jetzt eine eigene neue Ebene und kann wie oben beschrieben verzerrt und weiterbearbeitet werden.


----------



## layla (23. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem Schlagschatten ist die einfachere Methode wirkt aber unrealistisch.


----------



## Fineas (23. Juli 2004)

Der mangelnde Realismus könnte auch an der Personenwahl auf der Abbildung liegen ...

Effektiv macht Photoshop doch intern das gleich wie oben beschrieben, wenn ein Schlagschatten erzeugt wird. Von daher versteh ich den Einwand jetzt nicht ganz. Für Realistische Verhältnisse zu sorgen ist dann die nächste Herausforderung - gleichgültig auf welchem Weg man erstmal zum Schatten kommt.


----------



## layla (23. Juli 2004)

Es kommt halt drauf an von wo das Licht kommt, find aber mit dem verzerrten Schatten besser als mit diesem Ebeneneffekt.


----------

